# Mission impossible: Sailfish on the Hobie i9



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Warmest greetings from Singapore.

My first contribution to the AKFF forum.

Join me in my ultimate kayak fishing adventure as we captured all the thrills and excitements on video.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

That was amazing! Seeing men in little boats catching huge fish was one of the reasons i got into kayak fishing. I look forward to reading more of your adventures!


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. I look forward to more fishing adventures like this too!!! 

Here is more photos:


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Good fish Babymerv. I really enjoyed the way it felt that I was there in the drivers seat.

cheers

Grant


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Epic.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome Babymerv, a very impressive catch, well done


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Stuff of dreams. Amazing.


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

great video mate.
it looks like you were towed so easy in a small kayak


----------



## Pearlfisher (Apr 14, 2009)

He was actually towed for about 2km and a 40 minute fight - with me trying to catch up!


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments.

It was the best kayak fishing experience I have ever had and yes .... I was towed around by the sailfish.

There were moments when everything kinda stood still .... the drag was not releasing line and I don't feel the fish tugging away ... the fish was pulling from the deep, it felt as if the line was stuck to some corals or rocks and I thought I have lost the fish. But in reality .... the fish was towing me around on a tight drag. With the open sea, without any reference points ... I didn't realize that was actually towed!! Only when I tighten the drag a little bit more, I was able to lift the fish up little by little from the deep before it started ... dashing away again!!!


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Pearlfisher said:


> He was actually towed for about 2km and a 40 minute fight - with me trying to catch up!


Thank you for being there with me, buddy. I really appreciated it. Cheers!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top fish man - what a rush having the hook up, tow and chase. Nice work on the video as well.


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for that adventure. AWSM


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Utterly ridiculous....and I loved every second of it (probably not us much as you) well done mate keep them coming.

Shabby


----------



## remora101 (Sep 6, 2008)

Great vid well done


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments. 

Here is another sailfish on kayak video created last season to share.

This was taken on a Tequila! modular kayak though.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice fish and great video's. Living a dream for most of us, keep it up and look forward to see more of your trips out.

Do you release or keep the fish, I have never tried sailfish, are they good eating?


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

They are all released after a quick photo.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cool vid's, thanks. A sail is a memorable benchmark for the rest of your life.

Sail's not so good to eat. The ones we see here in the EPAC are often strewn with parasitic worms. That's not a game ender in itself, but the flesh is stringy and sort of bitter. Even w local guides in MEX, the sailfish is very low on the list of desirable eating qualities. Smoking it is about the only way to save it. Hooking and fighting are top notch. Very aerial. Congratulations again.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Babymerv, nice fish, nice videos,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,music.....crap! :lol:

Good work mate.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome Man that is what I call living the Dream,
Keep the good work up, 
You guys have got it down pat,


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is a new footages to share.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great video


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I really like your game; take a weird yak, like an inflatable or a modular yak held together by rubber straps, and catch a freaking billfish off it 
Great stuff


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

We are doing it again this season!!!!
Here is a trailer I have made.


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

"............"


----------



## babymerv (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are some of the photos taken from last weekend event to share with the community here. Hope you like it.

A "Sail" powered Hobie Revo 11!

























This guy was simply enjoying himself ... sitting side saddle with a Sailfish on the other end of the line. 



















































































































No sailfish was harmed.

























It was a successful first Sailfish Madness event for us. 
We hope to do it again next year!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Yr cheating now. Not even inflatables. Wuss. ;-)


----------

